# Fix duck feet/ externally rotated legs



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

If you walk like goofy or a duck with your feet pointed out then you're predisposed to knee injuries. That being the way your legs turn, it makes it hard to hold good form on lifts. I could take forever setting up and then when I preform a movement my feet automatically turn outwards and it throws everything off. I found these videos and I've been walking a lot better as well as feeling stronger during squats







I also found i walk flat flat footed and on the insides of my feet, as you can imagine this affects lifts. The same guy made this video. I don't have a ball to roll with, but I've found by focusing on my ankle not rolling in that alone corrects my walk. It's hard to keep the arch during lifts though.







i hope this helps someone else who has this. I read once that it's common for powerlifter a to develop a duck walk. This goes to show it really can be important to stretch and roll out


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 22, 2017)

Good form on what lifts?  We point toes out when squatting anyways.  Just curious...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 22, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Good form on what lifts?  We point toes out when squatting anyways.  Just curious...


 I mean more of my foot will go almost sideways on squats for example. It's really just the right foot. I also lean to the left on deads. I looked into it because people have always commented that I basically waddle when I walk haha


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

The guy seems to have a lot of knowledge. Judging from his body, he doesn't use it. More than likely, his mom doesn't let him workout because he might hurt himself lol

I do have flat feet and after watching his video, I saw more videos about it. If it can help, I am game to give it a try.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2017)

Burns do you have "knock-knees" and or flat feet?


----------

